# A Blast from your Pop-Music Past



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Every so often I get a spontaneous ear-worm from the 1960s - my youth heyday - which lets me relive for a moment the joy of watching teens music programmes or jiving & twisting at school lunch-hour record sessions. 

Your youth-heyday is likely to be a bit later, but please use this thread to post a sudden memory & make any comments thereon - purely for interest. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Today's ear-worm for me is 'The Best Part of Breaking Up is in the Making Up' (1964) by the Ronettes. 






Points of interest for me - the sad tale of what happened to Phil Spector, obviously. 

Also, listening to it, the sound seems more blurred and less stomping than I remember it. 

But what I noticed at the time, and still notice now, is the 'feminine wiles' aspect. She reminisces about how he apologises and then gets a delightful making up, and even though she sings later that 'it doesn't matter who was wrong', I think the message is clear!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweet - Hellraiser

I was 16 and started to get mildly rebellious, growing my hair and enjoying songs like this (glam rock), to the consternation of my rather conservative parents. Every time I hear it again, I smile and think back.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

This always resonates because it reflects a time in my life when things had been shaken up and were beginning to resolve.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Taggart said:


> This always resonates because it reflects a time in my life when things had been shaken up and were beginning to resolve.


I still recall a party from my last year in high school where someone put on side one of this album, and it played over and over again all night. Pretty much my introduction to Neil.

Here's another one from the same era. Interesting - I've heard his re-recording(s?), so many times since I switched over to CD, I forgot the tempo of the original.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I only heard classical music before I turned 11, but then I discovered Queen! I had the Greatest Hits LP then, so here is maybe my favorite on there...I still absolutely love this one and most of their catalogue. We were living in Nairobi when I discovered pop music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

1970 is the year that I really started focusing on specific songs and the way they drew me in as a listener. This Chicago song is one of them. That simple piano part had a mesmerizing effect on my eight year old mind.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I was on my early twenties. 

I was also perfectly aware that my youth (my "youth-heyday" in this thread parlance) was slipping from me very fast. The days of splendour in the grass, of glory in a flower, were ready to gone, and never come back.

Since my childhood, I was terrified of a nuclear war of annihilation.

And then, this song was published:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Stay Awhile (Dusty Springfield song)


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> teen music programs


I saw the Mothers on "Wing Ding," a Washington DC after-school dance party show in '66. Bizarre! 
Anyone remember Lloyd Thaxton?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't That Beat All - Adam Faith (1962)






I was still at junior school, not yet a teenager, and before this record my tastes were mainly for Scottish songs sung by Kenneth McKellar. But I had been invited out to tea by my best friend Elaine and we were watching Ready Steady Go and Adam Faith came on to plug this record. His career was slipping and later in that year the Beatles' first hit came out, Love Me Do. 
But anyway, I watched Adam Faith come on to sing his song, his feet obscured in the mists of swirling carbon dioxide as was the fashion then, and I fell in love with him. It was my first 'crush' though most of my life I've liked dark-haired men. The only other blond man that I've had a crush on was David McCallum as Ilya Kuryakin. 

So, this record marks the stage where I started to fancy boys. And that's just about the only merit it has!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I saw this one on TV back in the day. I couldn't sing like Karen but I did start playing the drums the following year in 1971.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

The 'Seattle Sound' started early. These guys used to play around town.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

oops


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Jay said:


> Anyone remember Lloyd Thaxton?


Lloyd Thaxton, the original lip syncer! In the late '60s he opened his shows with a Dawk - a plastic hippie holding up a protest sign. I even had one of those.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Just My Imagination - The Temptations

One year in high school, I had a terrible crush on a lovely young lady, but I was too shy to do anything about it, so this song really hit home.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Gene Pitney – Twenty Four Hours From Tulsa


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Ingélou said:


> Every so often I get a spontaneous ear-worm from the 1960s - my youth heyday - which lets me relive for a moment the joy of watching teens music programmes or jiving & twisting at school lunch-hour record sessions.
> [...]


Some quality songs posted so far. The most irritating kind of song that worms its way randomly out of the blue and into your ear is such as this:






Who knows why it popped into my head yesterday, and apologies to anyone I've now infected . This was the kind of party song (from 1967) that kids in my class loved, and doubtless we made up our own verses, some unrepeatable on a polite CM forum!

Of the three members of Scaffold, Mike McGear remained famous for being Paul McCartney's brother, John Gorman became a regular on children's TV's _Tiswas_, but Roger McGough was and continued to be a famous poet with greater longevity than either of his companions.

For those with the view that pop/rock was so much better in the 60s, let it be known that when this song was in the UK charts (no 14 on 6 December, exactly 55 years ago this week) it nestled alongside Des O'Connor, Tom Jones, Englebert Humperdinck, Felice Taylor (who she?), Dave Dee etc... Even the cult Traffic were singing Here We Go Round The Mulberry Bush.

The Beatles were, of course, number 1, with the suitably silly McCartney penned _Hello, Goodbye_.!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Forster said:


> Some quality songs posted so far. The most irritating kind of song that worms its way randomly out of the blue and into your ear is such as this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh, yes - and don't forget the horrible 'Granddad we love you' by Clive Dunn (1970) or the vile 'Lily the Pink' (1968), also by Scaffold. 
I shall have nightmares tonight!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Are You Sure?" is a song by British pop duo The Allisons

Another earworm


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> Are You Sure?" is a song by British pop duo The Allisons
> 
> Another earworm


I had no memory of this at all - either the song or the singers - but when I put on the YouTube video, I did remember it. What a remarkable instrument the human brain is. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ingélou said:


> I had no memory of this at all - either the song or the singers - but when I put on the YouTube video, I did remember it. What a remarkable instrument the human brain is. Thanks for reminding me.


They even did the Eurovision song contes for the U.K in 1961 with this 😇


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> They even did the Eurovision song contes for the U.K in 1961 with this 😇


True, but I wasn't allowed to stay up late enough to watch it in those days! 
I must just have heard it on the radio during the weeks before and after.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

You’ve Lost That Lovin’ Feelin’
The Righteous Brothers

🧡


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Such an earworm 😇


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Frankfurter Sandwiches by 'Joanne & the Streamliners' (Rosemary Squires) in 1961. 

I remember this now-annoying song well, though I didn't know it was actually sung by Rosemary Squires. There was a brief fashion for 1920s style and Charleston dancing in the early 1960s, along with dropped waist fringed sheath dresses. It hit me and my best friend Elaine in the top juniors and Elaine taught me how to Charleston - well, the basic step. It seems to be the most pointless & energy draining dance ever invented. Elaine & I couldn't keep dancing it for more than about two minutes despite our youthful vigour. It would probably do for me now!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Whilst not an awful song, in fact a fine song, one that sticks for a specific reason is Poco's Rose of Cimmarron - a mate and I used to do a version of this on the late night walk back from a village pub, one night I think we nearly got it in tune.
To this day it regularly pops back into my head, usually at the strangest times, and hangs about for sometime - I guess that qualifies it as an 'earworm'.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I Can't Stop Loving You" by the artist Ray Charles.

🧡


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Another fashion of the early 1960s was for songs with yodelling or male-falsetto components. My brother really liked Del Shannon and bought a lot of his records and so I got to know them and like them too. I was very sorry to learn of his suicide in 1990. I still love his songs. Listening to this one again, I'm struck by the bell-like instrumental section which was a feature of singles at this date & which I still like. 

Del Shannon: Runaway (1961)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Cry Me a River

Dinah Washington


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'Nice One, Cyril' by the Cockerel Chorus


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_One_Cyril



I never realised till now that the tune of this ephemeral effort is basically 'Good night, ladies'.
I remember it floating around in 1973 at about the time I got engaged and married. I have no interest in football, and I hated this pop single, but adopted & adapted the catch-phrase - 'Nice one, Squirrel!' - to congratulate my husband on any clever remark. Sometimes used ironically. It popped into my head today in that context, though I haven't used it for years.

I wish it would pop out again.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

When I was a kid I loved disco (I still do...) I like to hear this at Christmas time, but also LOVE Harry Belafonte's version!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Do They Know It's Christmas" Band Aid


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Gaudete by Steeleye Span (1972 on the video, but reissued in November 1973 when it reached no. 14 in the UK charts).
1973 was the year I got engaged & became a Catholic. This song was a hit in December 1973 when I got married. The tune's from Piae Cantiones and the place where folk music & early music overlap is a place very dear to my heart. I still love this one.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

"Magic Moments"
Single by Perry Como
A-side "Catch a Falling Star"
B-side "Magic Moments
Still have this 😇


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> "Magic Moments"
> Single by Perry Como
> A-side "Catch a Falling Star"
> B-side "Magic Moments
> Still have this 😇


I remember this one well. In 1958 the BBC started showing The Perry Como show & we bought this as a 78. My Dad liked Perry Como's voice and after he sang 'The Autumn Leaves' on his show, he thought there'd be a record available and sent my elder sister out to get it. She came back with Nat King Cole's version, the only one she could find. It's a great version but my father took against it because Nat King Cole sang 'since you wenn away' - sloppy American enunciation instead of the British 'since you went away'.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

*Quinn the Eskimo* - Manfred Mann










Lost this on a trivia question (I only knew the song as 'Come on without, come on within'). Certainly had no idea Bob Dylan wrote this one in '67. Brought back memories though!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, Xenophiliu - I love The Mighty Quinn. You can just hear the twinkly amusement in the singer's voice. 
Apparently the vocalist was Mike D'Abo by this time. I thought it was Paul Jones. And I didn't know that Bob Dylan had written it either. 



Ingélou said:


> I remember this one well. In 1958 the BBC started showing The Perry Como show & we bought this as a 78. My Dad liked Perry Como's voice and after he sang 'The Autumn Leaves' on his show, he thought there'd be a record available and sent my elder sister out to get it. She came back with Nat King Cole's version, the only one she could find. It's a great version but my father took against it because Nat King Cole sang 'since you wenn away' - sloppy American enunciation instead of the British 'since you went away'.


Here's Nat King Cole singing The Autumn Leaves. We (apart from Dad) enjoyed listening to this & also liked the B-side, Love is a Many-Splendo(u)red Thing. More differences between American & British English.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The Martian Hop - The Ran-Dells.

This was played a lot on Radio Luxembourg in 1963 when my family were on a caravan holiday in North Norfolk. Mum & Dad had a big living van in which my little brother and sister slept too, and in which we ate our family (self-catering) meals. A hundred yards across the heath was the smaller caravan shared by me (aged 12) & my elder brothers, aged 15 and 16. It was good because at night when we were playing poker or listening to pop music we could see our Dad coming across with his torch and have time to get the caravan in order. At one point my eldest bro slipped out to a local pub and brought back some beer which they both drank - they hid the bottles under the caravan.

I loved this quirky pop record and once, when I was complaining that I wanted to go to sleep, my biggest bro got me to promise that if the next record was The Martian Hop, I wouldn't complain to our parents if they kept the radio on for another half hour. Of course, it was The Hop, as Big Bro already knew, so they won!

Happy Days.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Boney M – Rivers Of Babylon

Another one, If you hear it now it stays in your ears for hours. 😇


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No objection - I love Rivers of Babylon.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Making Your Mind Up" i Bucks Fizz. It was the winner of the 1981 Eurovision Song Contest, for the UK


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The Beatles: A Hard Day's Night (1964)

I had a huge crush on The Beatles - especially Paul & George - when I was thirteen and even got their fan club magazine, stuffed with black & white photos, for a while. I was so excited when A Hard Day's Night came to our local cinema. A school-friend had the 'novel' of the book and lent it to me before I got the chance to see it. I remember reading the slim paperback on the school hockey pitch in the lunch hour, lying on my stomach, with the sun scorching my back, pausing every so often to imagine what it would feel like snogging Paul McCartney.

I was reminded of all that today when I accidentally twanged the washing rack in our bathroom and it tingled metallically, just like the opening of A Hard Day's Night. It was never my favourite of the songs, but it does have a rough sexy feel to it, the Lennon touch.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Ingélou said:


> The Beatles: A Hard Day's Night (1964)
> 
> I had a huge crush on The Beatles - especially Paul & George - when I was thirteen and even got their fan club magazine, stuffed with black & white photos, for a while. I was so excited when A Hard Day's Night came to our local cinema. A school-friend had the 'novel' of the book and lent it to me before I got the chance to see it. I remember reading the slim paperback on the school hockey pitch in the lunch hour, lying on my stomach, with the sun scorching my back, pausing every so often to imagine what it would feel like snogging Paul McCartney.
> 
> I was reminded of all that today when I accidentally twanged the washing rack in our bathroom and it tingled metallically, just like the opening of A Hard Day's Night. It was never my favourite of the songs, but it does have a rough sexy feel to it, the Lennon touch.


*The Beatles* released music that I still love today. 

It's hard to fathom that pretty much 99% of their canon catalog was *released over a half century ago*. It still sounds fresh to me today.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

pianozach said:


> *The Beatles* released music that I still love today.
> 
> It's hard to fathom that pretty much 99% of their canon catalog was *released over a half century ago*. It still sounds fresh to me today.


Oh, don't remind me!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

My Friend the Wind by Demis Roussos


No 1 for weeks in the charts


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> My Friend the Wind by Demis Roussos
> 
> 
> No 1 for weeks in the charts


Curiously, though it was released in 1973, my magic year, I have never heard this. Lucky escape!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The summer of 1973 was the first time I started to pay attention to the charts and top40 style radio. This abomination was inescapable in the Netherlands. 

Far better, from the same summer:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Marvin Gaye - I Heard It Through the Grapevine - released as a single October 1968.

Is there anyone who doesn't love this? As someone on this video comments - 'What makes a song over 50 years old pop into your head for no reason? Simple greatness.'






However, I didn't know anything about it at the time. We were preparing to move house in the middle of my A-level course and I had 'gone off' pop by that time. I only noticed this in 1985, the time of the Levi Jeans Laundrette advert - which just shows you that advertising can sometimes promote good music (among other things).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

^^^^^^^^ 
Love theme, just like:


Otis Redding - (Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Rogerx. 

These Arms of Mine





Another Otis Redding song that has such emotional appeal but I didn't notice it at the time - I think it didn't get much publicity in the UK in 1962 and was the B-side to Hey Hey Baby and only noticed and plugged some months later. Jim Stewart, the founder of Stax records, died recently and it was only reading his obituary that prompted my curiosity. 








Jim Stewart, co-founder with his sister Estelle Axton of Stax Records, the epicentre of Southern Soul – obituary


He launched the careers of such singers as Otis Redding, Isaac Hayes and Eddie Floyd




www.telegraph.co.uk





But anyway, I know now.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Sounds of Silence," - Simon & Garfunkel
Great blast from the past


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> The Sounds of Silence," - Simon & Garfunkel
> Great blast from the past


Yep - I remember this one, and as a 1960s moralistic teenager was impressed by it, as a true statement about the human condition, though even at the time I did wonder if the song was a wee bit portentous.  

The girls who lived in the next room to us at our residential college (part of the university) had a Simon & Garfunkel LP which included Bridge Over Troubled Water which they played over and over again. I do like this one, but one can have too much of a good thing coming through the walls.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy New Year - and it's still a Man's Man's Man's World.

My older brother bought it in 1966 when it came out and played it endlessly. My sister & I made fun of the lyrics, but really we loved it, and I at least still do. What a voice!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Happy New Year /ABBA


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My Boy Lollipop by Millie Small (1964)






I was thirteen when this was released and it was one of the first singles that I bought for myself and played endlessly. I loved its jaunty rhythm & liked to dance round the room to it - 'the shake' was the dance in vogue at the time.

Something's Gotta Be Done: I had forgotten what the B side was, but I played this a lot too. A line from the lyrics still rings true: 'This loneliness is such a bore, so let's be happy once more.'






I had the idea that Millie Small was just about my age at the time, but she was 17 - still young, but more of a young lady. I still love both songs, but feel saddened by Millie's career, which never got anywhere very much, and by her death in 2022. Her producer said she was a sweet person, very special, and that's the impression she gave.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Puppet on a String by the artist Sandie Shaw.

She won the Eurovision song contest in 1967.
I remember she came to the town where I lived then. ( Bare feet of course)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> Puppet on a String by the artist Sandie Shaw.
> 
> She won the Eurovision song contest in 1967.
> I remember she came to the town where I lived then. ( Bare feet of course)


Thanks for posting. I liked Sandie Shaw - her songs, her looks, and the fact that she seemed more honest than others in the biz. I once got her biography out of the local library. It wasn't a very good read, but I remember that she said she she hated Puppet On A String - maybe because she always had to sing it when she was on stage. I 'quite liked' it - but I preferred Long Live Love & Always Something There to Remind Me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

"Love Letters in the Sand" Pat Boone


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I was a bit young for Pat Boone but I remember hearing this one on the radio (1962). I quite liked it at the time, but gosh, what a sexist set of lyrics!


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ingélou said:


> The Martian Hop - The Ran-Dells.
> 
> This was played a lot on Radio Luxembourg in 1963 when my family were on a caravan holiday in North Norfolk. Mum & Dad had a big living van in which my little brother and sister slept too, and in which we ate our family (self-catering) meals. A hundred yards across the heath was the smaller caravan shared by me (aged 12) & my elder brothers, aged 15 and 16. It was good because at night when we were playing poker or listening to pop music we could see our Dad coming across with his torch and have time to get the caravan in order. At one point my eldest bro slipped out to a local pub and brought back some beer which they both drank - they hid the bottles under the caravan.
> 
> ...


Great minds, Ingélou! Here is my post from March 21, 2019.



Haydn70 said:


> The Randells: _The Martian Hop_


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

From the summer of 1965, by my all-time favorite rock band.

It didn’t do well at all nationally, not even cracking the Billboard Top 100. It “bubbled under”, peaking at #133.

However, it was a local hit here in Los Angeles...heard on 93 KHJ, KFWB Channel 98, XERB The Mighty 1090, and 1120 KRLA. For any old Los Angelinos like myself those stations should ring a bell.

This my all-time all-time #1 rock record.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> Making Your Mind Up" i Bucks Fizz. It was the winner of the 1981 Eurovision Song Contest, for the UK


In the good old days before the ESC became a rigged freakshow.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

A great example of what has been dubbed “sunshine pop”, this record peaked at #25 on the Billboard pop chart in May 1967. There is no indication that it made any impact in Europe.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This was a hit in the Netherlands when I was sixteen. A Dutch band who made progressive rock albums and high quality hit singles. In the period from 1970 until 1983 they scored 18 Dutch top40 hits, including two that made it to number one. And they had a female lead singer who scored high on looks, but also on voice.

*Earth and Fire - Maybe Tomorrow, Maybe Tonight*


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Manfred Mann was the group that had the hit with this song (it reached number one in the UK Singles Chart on May 5 1966 and spent eight weeks on the USA Billboard's Hot 100 chart, peaking at number 29 during the week of August 6, 1966). However, I prefer this version:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Haydn70 said:


> Manfred Mann was the group that had the hit with this song (it reached number one in the UK Singles Chart on May 5 1966 and spent eight weeks on the USA Billboard's Hot 100 chart, peaking at number 29 during the week of August 6, 1966). However, I prefer this version:







I liked the Everly Brothers when I was a child. My elder brother had a 78 of Bird Dog, which I found rather mystifying when I was seven, but I did love the B side, 'Devoted to You', which has such beautiful sentiments and harmonies and a lovely minuetty opening. When I hear their voices, I think of honey. That's probably why I don't like Pretty Flamingo by the Everly Brothers as much as I like Manfred Mann. That's because it seemed/ seems to me rather a sexy song - 'crimson dress that clings so tight' - and Paul Jones' suggestively raunchy voice got that across. But de gustibus non disputandum...


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

starthrower said:


> 1970 is the year that I really started focusing on specific songs and the way they drew me in as a listener. This Chicago song is one of them. That simple piano part had a mesmerizing effect on my eight year old mind.


This is one of those bands I didn't like when they were on top. They were far too AM. Not hard rock which was my "tribe." 

In the early 2000's I gave another listen and WOW, they really were great. 

Too bad I was so tribal in my music as a youth.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

One of the all-time best Beach Boys tracks…and one of the few (the only?) without a stitch of harmony.

It is a cut on the Summer Days (And Summer Nights!!) album which was released on July 5, 1965 and the B-side of the of the "Barbara Ann" single, which was released on December 20, 1965.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

California Dreamin' / Somebody Groovy
. . . . .
The Mama's & The Papa's
Sing out loud


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Many (most) rock fans have no use for Neil Diamond but his early stuff is as good as anything from the mid/late-60s: Released in October 1967, this one reached number 22:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Haydn70 said:


> Many (most) rock fans have no use for Neil Diamond but his early stuff is as good as anything from the mid/late-60s: Released in October 1967, this one reached number 22:


@Haydn70 - I remember that my brothers liked him but which song are you talking about? The video is 'unavailable'.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ingélou said:


> @Haydn70 - I remember that my brothers liked him but which song are you talking about? The video is 'unavailable'.


Sorry about that...the song is "Kentucky Woman". Maybe this different YouTube video will work for you. As you can see (if it plays for you), this is NOT a live performance but one of those videos wherein someone synched the record to a film of a live performance:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you. I'd never heard Kentucky Woman - by 1967 my teenage interest in pop had faded, which had a lot to do with increasing schoolwork. But it's a nice song.

I was wondering what my brother would have been listening to in the 1960s - I can't trace it, but I did stumble across something I didn't know before, that Neil Diamond wrote 'I'm a Believer', which the Monkees recorded in 1966. We used to watch the series but I wasn't a Monkees fan. However, I loved this song. Glad to be reminded about Neil Diamond.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Partridge Family’s “I Think I Love You”

😇


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ingélou said:


> Thank you. I'd never heard Kentucky Woman - by 1967 my teenage interest in pop had faded, which had a lot to do with increasing schoolwork. But it's a nice song.
> 
> I was wondering what my brother would have been listening to in the 1960s - I can't trace it, but I did stumble across something I didn't know before, that Neil Diamond wrote 'I'm a Believer', which the Monkees recorded in 1966. We used to watch the series but I wasn't a Monkees fan. However, I loved this song. Glad to be reminded about Neil Diamond.


He also wrote this great one…on the “More of The Monkees” album released on January 6, 1967:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Single by: Aretha Franklin


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

eljr said:


> This is one of those bands I didn't like when they were on top. They were far too AM. Not hard rock which was my "tribe."
> 
> In the early 2000's I gave another listen and WOW, they really were great.
> 
> Too bad I was so tribal in my music as a youth.


*Chicago*'s first album was pretty wild. Eclectic, adventurous and political.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Mike Nesmith wrote some great songs. Here is one from the "Headquarters" album which was released on May 22, 1967:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It's funny how some songs will always remind you of key moments in your life.

*Human League - Don't you want me*






This will always remind me of my first serious love around 1982, one of two that "got away" (in the sense that I could have seen us getting married), before I finally met the love of my life.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Another great Neil Diamond record:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

_Dusty Springfield_ – _If You Go Away_ 
Originally a French number by Jacques Brell


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

This is my favorite Neil Diamond song. It was the B-side of his first charted single “Solitary Man” which was released on April 4, 1966, and included on his first album “The Feel of Neil Diamond” released on August 12, 1966. It was re-released as the A-side of a single in 1970 reaching #36 on the Billboard chart.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

This single was released on November 23, 1963, and spent only one week on the Billboard Hot 100 chart peaking at #99.

One of those records that, to my mind, should have been a huge hit.

The Searchers did have a hit with their cover of it and I love it but I love this version just a little more...one of the best songs DeShannon ever wrote:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Scott McKenzie - San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Some Flowers In Your Hair)
I always hoped seeing that one time, alas, ........................


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> Scott McKenzie - San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Some Flowers In Your Hair)







I loved that one! It is so evocative for me. I was sixteen when it came out and I remember the sunny weather and the feeling of freedom and my sense of possibilities now that I'd reached my older teens. I was always a sensible & cautious person, so I was never in tune with Hippies as far as drugs or general moral views and behaviour were concerned, but boy did I love floaty dresses, long hair and dangly earrings. And I still do!


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

still one of my all-time favorite pop groups, featuring the most hilariously bad excuse in romantic history

"I know you won't believe it's true / I only went with her 'cos she looked like you"


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bring It On Home To Me - Sam Cooke 
I've heard downstairs someone singing....


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Released in October 1960 it reached #22 on the US Billboard Hot 100 chart in early 1961. 

What a voice!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Love Me Tender is an EP by Elvis Presley,

Although I was more a Cliff Richard fan I still have this EP


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> Love Me Tender is an EP by Elvis Presley,
> 
> Although I was more a Cliff Richard fan I still have this EP


I like Love Me Tender the film - just about the only Elvis film that was any good, though I haven't been able to watch many. So the song reminds me of the story in the film, and Elvis's astonishing voice & good looks therein.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> Scott McKenzie - San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Some Flowers In Your Hair)
> I always hoped seeing that one time, alas, ........................


There's a fairly famous story of how George Harrison went to San Francisco, specifically Haight-Asbury, the hippie capital of the world, in* 1967*. It wasn’t what he expected. First off they welcomed him like he was the Messiah, which he truly hated.

_“I went to Haight-Ashbury expecting it to be this brilliant place. I thought it was gonna be all these groovy kinda gypsy people with little shops making works of art and paintings and carvings.
“Instead, it turned out to be just a lot of bums. Many of them were just very young kids who’d come from all over America and dropped acid and gone to this mecca of LSD.”
“Haight-Ashbury was a bit of a shock because although there were so many great people, really nice people who only wanted to be friends and didn’t want to impose anything or be anything, there was still the black pit, the opposite. 
“Haight-Ashbury reminded me a bit of the Bowery. There were these people just sitting round the pavement begging, saying, ‘Give us some money for a blanket.’ These are hypocrites…
“I don’t mind anybody dropping out of anything, but it’s the imposition on somebody else I don’t like. I’ve just realized that it doesn’t matter what you are as long as you work… In fact if you drop out, you put yourself further away from the goal of life than if you were to keep working.”_


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yet another great record from 1965.

Billy Joe Royal’s debut single, it was released on May 24, 1965 reaching No. 9 on the Billboard Hot 100 chart. Written by Joe South.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Released early (January or February) in 1965, it peaked at #26 on the Billboard Hot 100 chart.

Another great song written by Jackie DeShannon.

1965, what a year!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

@Haydn70 - it's another 'Video not available', I'm afraid!

It could be that American TC members can see it, but in the UK we can't. It's probably safest always to state what the video is meant to show - the name of the song as well as the singer. 

Intriguing, though! 

Using the clues you've given, I'm wondering whether you mean 'What the World Needs Now is Love', which was apparently recorded in March and released in April 1965.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackie_DeShannon



If so, here it is -






I remember this & it's nice.

But maybe you meant another song by Jackie De Shannon?

In any case, thank you for reminding me of this singer.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ingélou said:


> @Haydn70 - it's another 'Video not available', I'm afraid!
> 
> It could be that American TC members can see it, but in the UK we can't. It's probably safest always to state what the video is meant to show - the name of the song as well as the singer.
> 
> ...


So sorry, Ingélou!

The song is "Come and Stay With Me" performed by Marianne Faithfull.

I think my mistake this time (and the previous time this happened) was to use a link on an "official" YouTube account. In this case I used a link on the Marianne Faithfull account.

Let's try this link:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My mistake, but you didn't actually mention the singer, so it's not surprising!

But Marianne Faithfull was a singer that I liked. I loved 'As Tears go By' (1965) and 'Summer Nights' (same).






I remember listening to 'Summer Nights' on Top of the Pops (British weekly TV programme) and finding it very evocative.

When I was thirteen or fourteen, the best thing I could do on 'Summer Nights' was to hang around with my school friend Janet, a tall blonde girl with much more confidence than me. One night, I remember, we implemented a wizard ruse from Jackie Magazine and asked directions to local streets with heavy accents as if we were French teenagers. We tried this with an elderly gentleman and two middle-aged women - I let Janet do most of the talking as my French accent wasn't as convincing as hers. The trouble was, when she came home from school, she quite often spotted one of the women and had to duck down behind cars and crouch-walk quickly to her own door. Luckily I never saw any of them again.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Ingélou said:


> @Haydn70 - it's another 'Video not available', I'm afraid!
> 
> It could be that American TC members can see it, but in the UK we can't. It's probably safest always to state what the video is meant to show - the name of the song as well as the singer.
> 
> ...


Recorded in February or March 1965, and released April 15, 1965. Written by Burt Bacharach and Hal David.

Funny, but the version I remember is the one released by *Dionne Warwick* December 1966. It was all over the radio constantly.

Ironically Bacharach had originally offered it to *Warwick*, but she passed on it, recording it only _after_ it became a hit for *DeShannon*.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Jackie DeShannon strikes again!

There are two different stories about how this song was written. It is credited to Sonny Bono and Jack Nitzsche. However…

From Wikipedia:

“In his autobiography, Bono states that he sang along with Nitzsche's guitar-playing, thus creating both the tune and the lyrics, being guided by the chord progressions. However, Jackie DeShannon claims that the song was written at the piano, and that she was a full participant in the song's creation, along with Nitzsche and Bono, although she did not get formal credit.”

I wouldn’t be surprised if DeShannon’s version is the truth. There are numerous stories about people getting screwed out of songwriting credits/royalties.

Released on April 11, 1963, it peaked at number 84 on the Billboard Hot 100 singles chart in May 1963. Here is "Needles and Pins":


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Nancy & Frank Sinatra’s “Somethin’ Stupid” 
The good old days .


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

A Top 10 hit by Joey Powers: Midnight Mary.

It entered the Billboard Hot 100 singles chart in late 1963 and peaked at #10 in January of the next year.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Haydn70 said:


> Jackie DeShannon strikes again!
> 
> There are two different stories about how this song was written. It is credited to Sonny Bono and Jack Nitzsche. However…
> 
> ...


Needles and Pins - The Searchers

I love this song, and Jackie De Shannon sings it well, and hats off to her for writing it, but for teenagers in the UK, this was *the* version.






I remember this was one of the songs played at my friend's thirteenth birthday party in early 1964, when she hired our local scout hut, and the guests - all girls of her own age - twisted and jived together to pop records and drank fizzy pop and ate crisps. It finished early so that we could catch the bus home. Probably one of the nicest parties I've ever been to! 

Another pop group that I remember dancing to at the party was The Dave Clarke Five. We loved the stomping drum beat in Bits & Pieces, though it seems a bit naff now. It brings back lovely memories, though.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Walls Fell Down

Marbles
The UK members must remember this also, perhaps other counties to but it was a huge hit in 1969


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Ingélou said:


> Another pop group that I remember dancing to at the party was The Dave Clarke Five. We loved the stomping drum beat in Bits & Pieces, though it seems a bit naff now. It brings back lovely memories, though.


Mmmph. The Dave Clarke Five never seemed like they were a huge group out here in California, but they had a few hits and some radio play along with all the others that got radio play.

But they could be considered the first corporate Rock and Roll group. Dave was the CEO, owned everything, including the recordings and songs, would have himself listed as co-writer of most of the songs, even when written by other band members, rarely played drums on the studio recordings, and would arrange for the cameras to favor only him when they appeared on TV, making it look like he was also the lead singer for most of their songs. He treated his bandmates poorly (and, as they were merely employees, managed to underpay them), and has, for some unknown reasons, kept most of the band's catalog of releases out-of-print.

They may also be the first band to be caught lip-synching when they were supposed to be playing live.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

pianozach said:


> Mmmph. The Dave Clarke Five never seemed like they were a huge group out here in California, but they had a few hits and some radio play along with all the others that got radio play.
> 
> But they could be considered the first corporate Rock and Roll group. Dave was the CEO, owned everything, including the recordings and songs, would have himself listed as co-writer of most of the songs, even when written by other band members, rarely played drums on the studio recordings, and would arrange for the cameras to favor only him when they appeared on TV, making it look like he was also the lead singer for most of their songs. He treated his bandmates poorly (and, as they were merely employees, managed to underpay them), and has, for some unknown reasons, kept most of the band's catalog of releases out-of-print.
> 
> They may also be the first band to be caught lip-synching when they were supposed to be playing live.


Always nice to learn more about what really happened. Thank you.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Equals - Baby Come Back - 1968 no 1


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi ho silver lining - Jeff Beck (RIP)

Around 1973 I bought one of those K-Tel or Arcade compilation LP records with hits of the sixties. This was one of the 20 squeezed on the vinyl. RIP Jeff Beck.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Rest in peace, Jeff Beck. I didn't know he was a member of the Yardbirds in 1965-6. This was one of their songs in 1966, which I remember well - particularly the line 'Will time make man more wise?' Sadly, it doesn't seem to; if anything, it's working in reverse... 

Great 'psychedelic' vibes, this one. Which felt very groovy at the time. 

Shapes of Things by The Yardbirds in 1966:


----------

